# Four Rivers Results Posted



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Unsuccessful for the Selway and Middle...who would have thunk it.

Still waiting on Dino and Deso.

Phillip


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

Nothing for me but my wife pulled a Memorial weekend Hells. I'll take it!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Another donation made. There will be a scat machine with my name on it some day.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Two brothers and I all unsuccessful on Selway, mf, main, and hells. RIGGED!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh the sadness. 
Come on dino, deso, juan, chama or Grand. Let mewin SOMETHING....


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Donation complete. Really hoping for San Juan this year, but I'll take Yampa or Deso too.


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Three Selways back-to-back-to-back. No, I don't have room for anyone because I'm doing solo trips with my dog.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

My dog loves the river. He's always wanted to run the Selway. Take him with you please


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

So - why do they send you an email stating that you were successful but don't explicitly tell you that your application was UNSUCCESSFUL via email?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Landed a mid July middle fork permit for July 20. Anyone launching or taking out those days want to maybe work out a better deal for shuttle costs with a shuttle company?? I will probably try to have my plans booked and deposits paid for by late May.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Read_N_Run said:


> So - why do they send you an email stating that you were successful but don't explicitly tell you that your application was UNSUCCESSFUL via email?


I was wondering the same thing...it's not like rec.gov is worried about the number of website hits for advertisers. 

p.s. so glad to have made my donation...


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Omg I won! I can't believe it. Look forward to my thread asking for tips and advice on how to run every rapid and THEE absolute best camp spots on the river for my crew!

Kidding. I lost. again. Whatever,I've done em all,I didn't want to go anyways. F u rec.gov


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

*it's not fair*

I think old people (me) should get to enter each lottery twice so we could lose twice as often. My wife thinks I am getting senile after hearing me stomp my feet, pound the computer table and scream it's not fair. I suspect the lotteries are a government plot to take back our social security checks. If you have not guessed yet, I will tell you I am a 4 rivers loooooser again.

For the very few of you who won congratulations, you know how Manning feels, the vast majority of us know how Newton feels.


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

Unsuccessful Hells, Salt, Selway, San Juan, MFS, Main Salmon Come on Gates!


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Dang!! The last few years, my wife or I or one of our circle of friends usually gets something, but not this year. It's depressing to say the least. I'm with Bighorn, old folks should get some kind of weighted points or something. 

Might have to settle for the Sept GC trip we're invited on. Fingers crossed for Yampa or Deso.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Just so you know in October there is absolutely no competition on any of the rivers.


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Bad news: we didn't get drawn in the Four Rivers lottery.

Good news: A friend was drawn for a Middle Fork permit and invited us.

Better news: Another friend was drawn for a Selway permit and invited us.

Amazing news: There is just enough time after taking out on the Selway to drive around to Boundary Creek, stopping for groceries and ice, and put in on the Middle Fork!

We are blessed!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Carvedog makes a good point. 

Getting skunked on permits can also be a good opportunity to go boating on some rivers, or sections, that you would normally have overlooked. There are some awesome little runs out there, that few people care about, if ya love being on the water, you'll still have a great time.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

So True. We've had some great late Oct/early Nov solo trips on the Green and Ruby-Horsethief. Maybe next year, we'll do a Main in the Fall.


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Tom,
2 friends and I floated the Main Salmon starting Sept. 25 last year and it was our best ever Main trip - perfect weather, cool enough for lots of hiking, and didn't see a soul for almost 4 days. Plenty of water even at that low flow.
Highly recommended!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

So have any of you salmon boaters run the Middle fork in September, or late, low water season in general?
Been wanting to do a small boat trip then, small cats and puma sized boats, pack light, take our time?


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

daveb1 said:


> Tom,
> 2 friends and I floated the Main Salmon starting Sept. 25 last year and it was our best ever Main trip - perfect weather, cool enough for lots of hiking, and didn't see a soul for almost 4 days. Plenty of water even at that low flow.
> Highly recommended!


I get it, Dave. As you know, Pam and I are into small or solo trips. That 8 person MF trip last year was one of the best. The Main is one of our favorite rivers to run solo. We'd do this year for sure, if we weren't on a Sept GC trip.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

tmacc said:


> I get it, Dave. As you know, Pam and I are into small or solo trips. That 8 person MF trip last year was one of the best. The Main is one of our favorite rivers to run solo. We'd do this year for sure, if we weren't on a Sept GC trip.


That's all great to hear! I didn't draw anything this year on any of the other rivers but I did pick up a sept 23 mf trip back in October. I was excited then, but I keep hearing better and better things about that time frame. I can't wait! It's going to be hard hoping that the summer hurries up and wraps it's self up so September can get here .

We're planning a mid July lower salmon trip too, so that will help stave off the cravings.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

There are options. We all get so fixated on MF, Main, and Selway. Not that they aren't worth being fixated on. That's for sure.

My wife has always said she's a warm weather boater, but after we put in for a Tat-Alsek permit, she figures she better suck it up and be more hardcore when it comes to "cooler" temps. She recently bought dry pants to go with her dry top. 

We'll have to check out the Lower one of these days.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

mattman said:


> So have any of you salmon boaters run the Middle fork in September, or late, low water season in general?
> Been wanting to do a small boat trip then, small cats and puma sized boats, pack light, take our time?


PM Spider he took his storm down last fall. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Struck out on Deso, too. I'm beginning to think I pissed the river gods off or something.


----------



## salmonjammer (Dec 14, 2011)

do it. Went late August, 1.7 ft. Great trip but do solo in boats, take NOTHING you can do without. You will spend a lot of time out of boats pushing off of rocks first two days.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

salmonjammer said:


> ...... take NOTHING you can do without. You will spend a lot of time out of boats pushing off of rocks first two days.


Oh what's the fun in that. I even take an extra battery for the boom box and inverter setup. And glow in the dark bocce balls and an extra fifth of whiskey. Just in case.


----------

